# Suche 04er Rocky Mountain Vertex 70



## T.R. (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche den oben aufgeführten 04er Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 Rahmen in schwarz und grau mit Canti-Aufnahme in Rahmenhöhe 19,5 Zoll. Möglichst neu oder neuwertig. Vielleicht kennt einer einen Händler, der ein solches Modell noch vorrätig hat. Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Juli 2006)

Schade, verkaufe bald mein Vertex70 (so wie du es suchst). Den Rahmen habe ich 2005 gekauft, ist laut Rahmennummer von 2003 (RMB03.....)
Verkaufe ich als Rahmenset mit Chris King Steuersatz, Sid Team Gabel mit Remote Lockout, Easton Sattelstütze, RaceFace Vorbau und Ritchey Lenker.
Alles sehr wenig benutzt und Top gepflegt. Leider leider in 18,5 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (1. August 2006)

Hallo Toni,
tut mir leid, aber 18,5 ist mir zu klein. Wirklich schade!


----------

